# Dumb western yotes? Ha!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I was on a stand tonight just before dusk and this Colorado coyote came straight in from down wind. With my caller 50 yards up wind from me, I expected a coyote to circle right into my lap so I was looking straight out into the crosswind. Not THIS coyote though... he comes straight into my wind and before I know it, I am dropping my sticks and trying to turn to get the gun on him. I ended up laying on my right side, and all the barking / noise in the world wasn't stopping this guy. Before I know it he's 20 feet from me and all I see in the scope is fur. Let me paint the picture for you.... fat guy falling onto his side while trying to make barking noises that ended up sounding like congested coughs, all while trying to hold the gun up to get a shot. Not a pretty picture.









First shot was a miss, and the 2 that followed i'll just call them "farewell shots".

Not sure who's dumber here... these western yotes or this mid-westerner trying to hunt them. I've never had a coyote make me look this foolish.









Hoping my luck changes tomorrow. Lot's of dry stands out here in CO so far! Still learning how to hunt this land....


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks chris i needed a good laugh lol hot *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* that is a great mental image


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Classic stuff Chris. Thats what I really like about coyote hunting they are not in the least predictable. I been made a fool of more than once.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good story Chris!! You might have to invest in a trail cam that way you could always sell the pictures Or talk to Cat nicely and he can take the pictures!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Like I've said, you are always upwind of a coyote somewhere. Good story Chris, I felt like I was there.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Chris I am thinking thta you need to have someone start video taping your hunts. This one sounds like it would be a blast to watch over and over. Personally I think that looking like an idiot is wasted if no one gets to see it. hahaha. Good Luck and at least you bagged a fun story.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Chris I am thinking thta you need to have someone start video taping your hunts. This one sounds like it would be a blast to watch over and over. Personally I think that looking like an idiot is wasted if no one gets to see it. hahaha. Good Luck and at least you bagged a fun story.


BWAHAHAHAHA How true Helmet.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris that is classic, somehow, i knew this smart eastern and dumb western thing was goin to come back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it is just a smart coyote dumb hunter complex. At least that is the way I feel sometimes.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

wilded said:


> I think it is just a smart coyote dumb hunter complex. At least that is the way I feel sometimes.










......................


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

so if the coyotes are smart in the east and dumb in the west what does that make them here in Missouri?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

that makes them candidates for either mensa or special ed the jury is still out on that one


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> so if the coyotes are smart in the east and dumb in the west what does that make them here in Missouri?


Hard as heck to find?







:thankyou:i'll be here all week.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well if you goin to be here all week come down and pay us a visit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Chris,

Ever see the movie dumb and dumber ? Honestly to me it sounds like a well laid plan just went south with the wind and you were left rolling around. Every coyotee has his moments yours well he now got a education on what a giant rabbit looks like rolling on the ground ah ha... Mrs. Miller need to set up at a distance and vidio you .... all you girl need to have somthing to show at Chrismas in 10 - 20 - 30 years. Sitting around the tv with the grand kids...yep...thier is your Grand Daddy

Better luck on your next one...


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That would have been funny to watch Chris. I think we all have had some moments like that.


----------

